# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  أنا وقهوتي و قمر

## دموع الغصون

مسافرة وحيدة..
دون قيد .. دون بشر .. دون ظل .. دون ذاكرة .. دون ماضٍ .. دون حاضر ..
فقط 
أنا وقهوتي و قمر
هدوء يستوطن شرفتي
فوضى أوراقي وعقد من الياسمين الأبيض وعدّة أزهار ملونة
تتوسّط طاولتي الخشبية تفوح برائحة القرنفل و تشّع بضياء ألوانها 
فأكبرها تزهو بحمرة وجنتيها و أوسطها تتلألأ ببياض قلبها و أصغرها تزهو بتناسج وتمازج مشاعرها 
على بعد ظلها ارتكز براحتي لأخلّد ما حُفر في ذاكرة من لحظات العمر وأرسم من التصاق وجنتي بيدي .. فينطلق مسار النور من بين الجفون 
ببعض من العفوية تنسدل خصلات العمر.. تلاصق كفي وتمارس الطقوس الأنثوية الفطرية
بهمسات نسمات هواء ليل يتلو مراسم طويلة ممتدة ما بين الأرض والسماء 
قمر يتوسّد السّماء كل ليلة برموز مأهولة بالفطرة الفكرية
بناصية تتشّبث بأرواح البشرية 
تعتنق الوحدة مبدأ ذو ماهية
ترسم لوحات بأنامل البشرية 
تخضّر الأحلام الوردية
 تختزن المعاني المروية بكهوف منسية وقد ترمز لناصية الألم النفسية القسرية ...
بسكينة ..!! بهدوء ..!! بصمت يسود الحياة وكأنها روّضت حبالها الصوتية على لحن مداعبة النسمات جدائل شجرة الأمنيات 
شجرة أمنياتي لا تلبس ثوب الحداد أبداً ففي خريفها ربيع لا ينضب 
ذكريات عارية على لوحة لم ترسم بعد 
 توقظ خيول الحنين في ساحات الجسد 
جسد يأخذ من ملامح مدنك وتضاريس وطنك 
جسد يكسوه الحنين كتذكرة للهروب منك و إليك 
يعصف ثنايا المكان الساكن يرجم الشوق الروح 
تستقر بأوتاد الأيام دواخلك 
لم أتوقّع يوماً أن تحجز للقاء موعد على عجل مع قهوتي وليل منسدل 
بقبلة منكّهة ارتشف الحنين من قهوتي  فيولد من رحم الاشتياق ينبوع يروي الوصال داخلي 
بارتباك كأنك أمامي تتلعثم روحك داخلي 
تتعارك الروح مع مفرادتي فتزاحم فنجان قهوتي 
أواصل جنوني بك 
حيث للحكاية مهد وعطر لايعرف الاستقرار
بعض الحديث كفر و بعض الهدوء موت وانتحار 
أريد الكثير 
الكثير من الصراعات الداخلية 
بصمات مروية و أخرى ممحية
الكثير الكثير 
أريد أن اترجم غصاتي 
أريد الحديث 
و أريد الصمت أكثر 
أريد أن تمنحني شيئاً من دفئك 
أريد رشفة تغيّر مذاق أيامي 
 أو إبتسامة تعيد خفقاني 
أريد أن أبعث بروحي على خيول الأسحار
أريد استفزاز دواخلك واستقرار دواخلي
أريد شعورك ينحاز لي وحدي 
أريد أن تغرسني جيداً في قلبك 
أريد أن أكون اتجاهات قلبك الأربعة 
اريد أن أكون أنا.. !! وطنك و إنتمائك 
أريد أن ينحني ظهر الحنين شوقاً
أريد أن تتجرّعني أكثركقهوة لم تذقها يوماً
أريد أن اتملّك ملكوت أحلامك وواقع أيامك
أريد روحاً تتقمّص جسدي و أريد جسداً يتقمّص روحي 
بين الإرادة و  إرادة اليقظة 
يُحسم الموقف 
أفقد السيطرة على جفوني 
استرق أصغر زهراتي فترافقني رائحة القرنفل 
ننسحب خلسة لغرفة تستمد هدوئها و ظلام طقوسها زهور مجففة اعتدت دفنها في زوايا الأركان
اتسلل الى السرير وانسدل تحت غطاء شهد طقوس أيامي
 وتبقى هي وحيدة أمام عيون يغتالها الضجر و أنامل تداعبها بلا مفر 
أغفو حيث للقدر حكاية أخرى وتبقى هي تنتظر النهاية

5 تشرين ثاني 2012

----------


## محمد العزام

ما اجمل الكلام على واقع تلك المعطيات من قمر وقهوة 

حيث ياخذنا اللسان الى ابعد مايتسطيع القلم ان يكتب ....الى اكبر مدى يصل اليه تفكيرنا 

نتطلع الى واقع تلك الفتاة بانها تبحث عن كل مايتمناه المرء من الطرف المقابل 

من زوايا الروح ومن شخصية رائعة 

من مزايا الجمال والتطلع للخيال 


مازلنا ننتظر بقية الحكاية 

دموع 
ماقدميته كان روعة وجمال واتقان من كلام وتعبير

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الأروع تواجدك العطر 
راق لي مرور روحك وعبق حروفك 
محمد العزام 
لك من الورد والود ما يليق بروحك 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كلام جميل ورائع 
راق لي ما كتبت اناملك دموع 
بانتظار المزيد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورة الوردة على مرورك و بريق حروفك 
لروحك الياسمين 
*

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

أريد أن تمنحني شيئاً من دفئك 
أريد رشفة تغيّر مذاق أيامي 
أو إبتسامة تعيد خفقاني 
أريد أن أبعث بروحي على خيول الأسحار


كلمات في قمة الجمال والروعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

تواجدك هو الأجمل

----------


## علاء سماره

رائعة هذه الكلمات
شجرة أمنياتي لا تلبس ثوب الحداد أبداً ففي خريفها ربيع لا ينضب 
بعض الحديث كفر و بعض الهدوء موت وانتحار 
أريد روحاً تتقمّص جسدي و أريد جسداً يتقمّص روحي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ك،، روعة حضورك " علاء " 
نورت
*

----------

